# What do ya'll think?



## morriswilliamson (Jul 14, 2009)

Let me know what yall think.
Also not in the pictures, is a top i made out of trellace. This was what scooter was living in until she was stolen. 

















There was a piece of marble counter top in there that i had underneath the basking light.


----------



## morriswilliamson (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh nevermind about the countertop, ya'll can see that.


----------



## jarett_Harrison (Jul 14, 2009)

stolen? that sucks....but a cool cage imo!!!


----------



## mr.tegu (Jul 14, 2009)

with all due respect i think you need to do better then this set up for your tegu. it seems small, dirty, and lacking hides, temp and humidity gages. also i find that a solid top and see threw sides makes the tegu feel more secure. maybe 3 of four sides see threw and the back wall black out or covered. i feel that enclosures need to be perfect and money should be spent on enquiring the proper enclosures and products BEFORE the animal is aquired.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 14, 2009)

the light shouldnt be on a angle it should be straight down... hope that helps


----------



## morriswilliamson (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks for the constructive criticism. 
I can certainly rig the lights to hang down at 90 degrees. 
But maybe i should totally go in another direction, as per the advice of Mr. Tegu.
Small it is not. Im 6'.





Dirty, i could see that, alot of mineral deposits. As far as guages go, I definitley need those. A hide i may need as well. She was digging her own. But i could make one easily in the future.


----------

